# Weed identity



## Willowcreek (Jun 19, 2019)

Anyone know what this is. Location is East Texas.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

It gets a little blurry when I blow it up but looks like one of the Sida species, possibly. Tea weed. Prickly Sida, arrow leaf Sida, etc.

Another possibility is one of the copperleaf species. Acalypha species.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

hard to tell from the picture due to image size. does it respond to dicamba? sometimes its easier to test a small spot with something you already have and know is safe for the intended crop


----------



## Willowcreek (Jun 19, 2019)

weedman said:


> It gets a little blurry when I blow it up but looks like one of the Sida species, possibly. Tea weed. Prickly Sida, arrow leaf Sida, etc.
> 
> Another possibility is one of the copperleaf species. Acalypha species.


You were correct. County agent said Arrowleaf Sida or Teaweed. Now i just have to figure out how to get rid of it. Going to try Pasture guard on it.


----------



## Arayt (Aug 13, 2014)

Sida loves disturbed ground. Had a bad batch of it several years ago and after just leaving ground alone that seemed to help greatly. I sprayed with Pasture guard also, not real easy to get rid of. Pastureguard 7 out of 10 success. Mine also had small yellow flowers. Good Luck!


----------

